# Dmso?



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

Does anyone here use DMSO? Is it a baned substance?

I've got bad knees and nothing I've tried works very well or at all. I was thinking about trying DMSO.


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

jtompilot said:


> Does anyone here use DMSO? Is it a baned substance?
> 
> I've got bad knees and nothing I've tried works very well or at all. I was thinking about trying DMSO.


DMSO is a solvent that is particularly good at penetrating the skin. It doesn't do anything itself--it is typically used as a transdermal transport for topical medication.


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

Way back in the day, I tried it for some muscle injuries. It was being touted as a "miracle cure". Only thing I can say is that you could rub it in on say your shoulder, and almost immediately, you could taste it. It penetrated almost instantly. Didn't do anything else though.


----------



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

chudak said:


> DMSO is a solvent that is particularly good at penetrating the skin. It doesn't do anything itself--it is typically used as a transdermal transport for topical medication.


I know it's a solvent. But it's also being used as a treatment for IC. 

Dr. Jacob claims it can help with many other conditions. It's supposed to help with inflammation. Just wondering if anyone was using it.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

jtompilot said:


> I know it's a solvent. But it's also being used as a treatment for IC.
> 
> Dr. Jacob claims it can help with many other conditions. It's supposed to help with inflammation. Just wondering if anyone was using it.


I seldom hear of it anymore, but 25 years ago it was big. As far as I know it is banned


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

Yep. Back then there was even some anecdotal stories of it helping with spinal cord injuries


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

I have older friends who use it for pain (joint) relief. 
And as my psychiatrist friend says, "if you THINK it works, then it works".


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I was a cross country runner in undergrad and had bad IT band problems. I tried DMSO on it. Didn't help 

But the cortisone shot did the trick!


----------



## martino (May 11, 2009)

Hi, at 60yrs old I've got arthritic inflamation and stiffening in most of my joints. Not sure if that applys to you, but what REALLY HELPS me is a daily regime of 3x daily 500mg Glucosamine, 400mg Chondroitine & 400mg MSM. Can't imagine it being banned (amino sugars) but maybe someone else can conferm that. Certainly has helped me and not overly expensive!!


----------



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

martino said:


> Hi, at 60yrs old I've got arthritic inflamation and stiffening in most of my joints. Not sure if that applys to you, but what REALLY HELPS me is a daily regime of 3x daily 500mg Glucosamine, 400mg Chondroitine & 400mg MSM. Can't imagine it being banned (amino sugars) but maybe someone else can conferm that. Certainly has helped me and not overly expensive!!


I've been taking that stuff for years. Not sure it helped, but have been using it just in case there was some marginal benefit. DMSO2 is the same or close to MSM. I have also tried Beneflex and another similar product. I guess I'm just stuck with bad knees.


----------



## batman1425 (Nov 29, 2005)

DMSO is a common biology lab reagent. You wouldn't catch me willfully putting that stuff on my skin. In additional to being and irritant in its own right, it can function as a vehicle to deliver all kinds of things sub dermaly. No thanks.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

It was used by some of us on the Jackson Hole Ski Patrol for relief of pain from ski boots...8hrs a day in ski boots did sometimes cause painful inflamed 'bone-spurs' and DMSO did help with the pain..Didn't seem to make anyone die or get sick, it did taste like garlic..


----------



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

Gnarly 928 said:


> It was used by some of us on the Jackson Hole Ski Patrol for relief of pain from ski boots...8hrs a day in ski boots did sometimes cause painful inflamed 'bone-spurs' and DMSO did help with the pain..Didn't seem to make anyone die or get sick, it did taste like garlic..


When it was used was the area cleaned with soap or maybe alcohol?


----------



## djg21 (Oct 25, 2003)

chudak said:


> DMSO is a solvent that is particularly good at penetrating the skin. It doesn't do anything itself--it is typically used as a transdermal transport for topical medication.


This is correct. And the problem with it is that it s an incredibly good transdermal transport, and you don't know what kind of contaminants are in the commercial grade DMSO that is available for purchase. These contaminants ultimately will end up in you. 

You are better off taking an analgesic or anti-inflammatory like Naproxen or Ibuprofen.


----------



## Rip Van Cycle (Jun 11, 2012)

jtompilot said:


> I was thinking about trying DMSO.


Do you have a spouse/partner/significant other?!

There are stories about what a Zoological Park the locker room at The Spectrum (during the Broad Street Bullies era) smelled like, on account of the stench wafting off of Flyers players, some of whom, it was said, smelled like they took a soak in that stuff.


----------



## cmdrpiffle (Mar 28, 2006)

Rip Van Cycle said:


> Do you have a spouse/partner/significant other?!
> 
> There are stories about what a Zoological Park the locker room at The Spectrum (during the Broad Street Bullies era) smelled like, on account of the stench wafting off of Flyers players, some of whom, it was said, smelled like they took a soak in that stuff.


Somebody care to translate any of this?


----------



## djg21 (Oct 25, 2003)

It makes you smell really bad, like fetid asparagus.


----------



## turbogrover (Jan 1, 2006)

cmdrpiffle said:


> Somebody care to translate any of this?


The Philadelphia Flyers locker room was stinky, from players using DMSO.


----------



## joker (Jul 22, 2007)

I heard Royal Jelly was a good supplement to lessen the effects of arthritis


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

As stated earlier, DMSO is simply a driving agent that carries a medication across the protective barrier of the skin and into the tissue. It's rather "old school", and has alot of unwanted side effects (it's basically 1960's technology). Today, there are much better ways to deliver local pain medications through the skin to damaged tissue.


----------

